# IELTS and PTE Academic



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Need 10 points to reach 60 Points and 20 for 70 Points, So Did IELTS on 27th June and below are the Score.

L:8.5/R:8.5/S:7.5/W:6.5, In the mean time went through this forum and found PTE Academic is not challenging as much as IELTS, But went through the training materials, Oh god, its upside down.. Summarizing a 3-4 Paragraph to one sentence. is not an easy task, which we have to finish in 10 Mins..

Any One had experience in both, Please Share your thoughts.


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need 10 points to reach 60 Points and 20 for 70 Points, So Did IELTS on 27th June and below are the Score.
> 
> ...


Machan sit for PTE Academic, it is easier and less stressful. I did IELTS 9 times and never achieved a score of band 8 in each. I did PTE Academic once without any preparation and got an over score of 87

Writing = 82
Speaking= 90
Reading =90
Listening = 83

All the best!!


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

naqui said:


> Machan sit for PTE Academic, it is easier and less stressful. I did IELTS 9 times and never achieved a score of band 8 in each. I did PTE Academic once without any preparation and got an over score of 87
> 
> Writing = 82
> Speaking= 90
> ...


Machang, What are the materials you used to study...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Try to find Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013.pdf

Pearson PTE Academic Test Builder with MP3 Audio. You know where to find it


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

naqui said:


> Machan sit for PTE Academic, it is easier and less stressful. I did IELTS 9 times and never achieved a score of band 8 in each. I did PTE Academic once without any preparation and got an over score of 87
> 
> Writing = 82
> Speaking= 90
> ...


Machang, I tried some practice tests, I dont think I can do the PTE-A, this retell lecture and on listening part rewrite a speech to a friend, No Bro, I cant do it.. I'm good @ listening, But not @ this level, 

Did you do your studies in English Medium, or are you from International School or Something.


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> Machang, I tried some practice tests, I dont think I can do the PTE-A, this retell lecture and on listening part rewrite a speech to a friend, No Bro, I cant do it.. I'm good @ listening, But not @ this level,
> 
> Did you do your studies in English Medium, or are you from International School or Something.


I studied at an international school, but that does not mean that you can't do it. Bro, I went to do this exam after work, I was feeling tired, exhausted and scared as well. All I did was kept my pronunciation clear, read and spoke slowly into the microphone. Made sure that my grammar, vocabulary and spelling is good. 

I tried the PTE online exam as well and I got an overall score of only 55. Just practice a bit more, read some news, listen to some lectures and try to understand them. Write plenty of essays (IELTS essays would do for practice purposes). 

I am sorry I am unable to provide you with practice materials as even I did not use any.

Choose wisely and sit an exam!

Good Luck!


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Guys

My IELTS score (7 in all band) will expire this December, 2015 (3 yr according to DIAC). I am expecting to lodge my visa (189) on September, 2015. Is there any possibility to get rejected? Because I heard you need a valid IELTS score up-to the visa grant... Is that true? 
Please need some expert advice.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I studied for IELTS last year for 3-4 days and got 8 or above except 7.5 in writing but it was general. I found the Academic IELTS reading part quite hard and PTE A's reading is even harder that I couldn't get anything correct in ptepractice. I will try to see if I can do well in the 35 dollar mock test. I guess that's the only way to see if it is worth taking.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

naqui said:


> Machan sit for PTE Academic, it is easier and less stressful. I did IELTS 9 times and never achieved a score of band 8 in each. I did PTE Academic once without any preparation and got an over score of 87
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, please how did you speak in the PTE test, I have taken it twice and got 63 in speaking for both. It is very depressing for me, whereas I had 7.5 in speaking in IELTS. Please guide me on what to do. I have sent an email to them for investigation of my speaking score. All I need is just 65 in each band!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naqui (Aug 7, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi, please how did you speak in the PTE test, I have taken it twice and got 63 in speaking for both. It is very depressing for me, whereas I had 7.5 in speaking in IELTS. Please guide me on what to do. I have sent an email to them for investigation of my speaking score. All I need is just 65 in each band!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey,

All I did was spoke clearly, made sure my pronunciation was good and kept it really slow. For the summarization to re tell a lecture, I noted down all the key words and phrases. Once I did that, I re told the lecture using simple words clearly without any hesitation utilizing the words and phrases I noted down. Secondly, for the summarizing a graph or a diagram, I made sure I spoke about all the key details and differences in the graph for example, differences, highest value, lowest value and comparison. For a diagram too I made sure that I spoke everything what I saw clearly. For the answering the short questions, I just gave 1 word answers or sometimes a short sentence when required. Remember whatever you do, make sure you speak claearly and your pronunciation is good as well.

I hope this helps.

Regards,

Naqui


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

naqui said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed response, a lot of people that had good scores said same thing, but my point is this, even if one decides to speak really slow as you said you did, i don't understand how main details will be covered in just 40secs by speaking slow, even 40 secs is not enough to speak when speaking at a normal pace, let alone make it really slow. If I have to be slow about it then I may not be able to say much till the 40secs elapse, it is really frustrating. Or should I be speaking one word at a time cos right now I don't know what to do anymore. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi Sanjeewa,

Please let me know where do I need to find this book. I searched for this book in google drive but unable to find this book.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



sanjeewa said:


> Try to find Kenny N. - PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus with Key - 2013.pdf
> 
> Pearson PTE Academic Test Builder with MP3 Audio. You know where to find it


----------

